# Coupons



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2010)

I have two $5 coupons for Shoptemp. I want to buy a $9 item. Is it possible for me to do so by using my $5 coupons so that I do not have to pay anything? I am fine if $1 goes waste from the coupons. If it is possible, please guide me about how to do so.


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 6, 2010)

what about giving me one of the two codes and use the other


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 7, 2010)

...But he wants the item for free...


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 7, 2010)

i dont think he can use 2 codes with the same order


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 7, 2010)

Why don't you try it to see if it works? If it doesn't, then it will say it doesn't.


----------

